# Replacing a DPDT with a 3PDT LED switch in an MXR Dyna Comp.  Can it be done?



## Tleslie474 (Feb 16, 2022)

I’ll start this by saying I am a dummy, not an electrician, and by no means a circuit board guru.  I am an above average DIY’er with considerable soldering skils.  Long time listener, first time caller…. 
I want to know if it is even possible to (and obviously how to) replace what I believe is a DPDT (6 pin) foot switch in an MXR Dyna Comp with a 3PDT with LED foot switch?  I am just starting to dabble in repairing my own pedals as this is the first one that has failed and I ended up with a few of these switches that I would like to use.  Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 16, 2022)

Tleslie474 said:


> I’ll start this by saying I am a dummy, not an electrician, and by no means a circuit board guru.  I am an above average DIY’er with considerable soldering skils.  Long time listener, first time caller….
> I want to know if it is even possible to (and obviously how to) replace what I believe is a DPDT (6 pin) foot switch in an MXR Dyna Comp with a 3PDT with LED foot switch?  I am just starting to dabble in repairing my own pedals as this is the first one that has failed and I ended up with a few of these switches that I would like to use.  Any assistance would be appreciated.



Check the spacing. If you can get a DPDT worth of the the 3PDT to fit on the stock board then go for it. 

However, the spacing looks off to me.


----------



## Tleslie474 (Feb 16, 2022)

Correct, this won’t work as a direct replacement on the board.  I was wondering if I could jumper from the board to the switch?  And if so, what positions?  Yeah, I know it’s more work than necessary, But it’s winter in Michigan and I have nothing better to do!  Thanks!


----------



## Tleslie474 (Feb 16, 2022)

Crap, forgot to add the pic!


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 16, 2022)

Tleslie474 said:


> Correct, this won’t work as a direct replacement on the board.  I was wondering if I could jumper from the board to the switch?  And if so, what positions?  Yeah, I know it’s more work than necessary, But it’s winter in Michigan and I have nothing better to do!  Thanks!



If you have the space then sure.


----------



## Barry (Feb 16, 2022)

First step is to figure out how the current switch is wired and how it functions


----------



## JamieJ (Feb 17, 2022)

Is it a relay based bypass momentary switch or more simple DPDT?


----------



## music6000 (Feb 17, 2022)

Tleslie474 said:


> I’ll start this by saying I am a dummy, not an electrician, and by no means a circuit board guru.  I am an above average DIY’er with considerable soldering skils.  Long time listener, first time caller….
> I want to know if it is even possible to (and obviously how to) replace what I believe is a DPDT (6 pin) foot switch in an MXR Dyna Comp with a 3PDT with LED foot switch?  I am just starting to dabble in repairing my own pedals as this is the first one that has failed and I ended up with a few of these switches that I would like to use.  Any assistance would be appreciated.


Why would you?
Why not by a MXR replacement Footswitch, This already has an LED on the Pedal!


----------



## Tleslie474 (Feb 17, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Why would you?
> Why not by a MXR replacement Footswitch, This already has an LED on the Pedal!


Guess I just don’t get any satisfaction doing stuff the easy way?


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 17, 2022)

Tleslie474 said:


> Guess I just don’t get any satisfaction doing stuff the easy way?



Just buy the OEM switch. Trying to hack in a 3PDT is foolish if the pedal already has an LED.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 17, 2022)

Genuine Dunlop brand ECB555 DPDT foot switch for use on the following Dunlop and MXR effect pedals. This switch in principle is used to solder to a plate (PCB) but make sure it is like that and for that reason you will have to read the details that come next: it is from Carling , it has a small hole in the shaft where the chrome-colored nuts go like the rivets on the board where the voltage information comes from (125V / 250V ...) and finally, the center pins are somewhat lopsided inward.

Dunlop BG95 Buddy Guy Wah
Dunlop GCB95F Crybaby Classic Wah
Dunlop JD-F2 Fuzz Face Distortion
Dunlop JH-F1 Hendrix Fuzz Face
Dunlop JH-OC1 Jimi Hendrix Octavio
MXR M101 Phase 90
MXR M102 Dyna Comp
MXR M103 Blue Box
MXR M104 Distortion +
MXR M107 Phase 100
MXR M133 Micro Amp
MXR M134 Stereo Chorus
MXR M169 Carbon Copy Analog Delay
MXR MC401 Custom Audio Electronics Boost
MXR MC404 Custom Audio Electronics Wah
Dunlop SW95 Crybaby Slash Wah


----------



## jimilee (Feb 17, 2022)

You guys have forgotten about the spirit of diy. There doesn’t need to be a good reason to do what we do.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 17, 2022)

jimilee said:


> You guys have forgotten about the spirit of diy. There doesn’t need to be a good reason to do what we do.


This is DIY, he can buy the correct switch & replace it himself!
My 2 Cents!!!


----------



## Tleslie474 (Feb 17, 2022)

jimilee said:


> You guys have forgotten about the spirit of diy. There doesn’t need to be a good reason to do what we do.


Thank you Jimilee, your reply was dead on!  If I wanted it done the OEM way, I wouldn’t waste my time and I’d send it to Dunlop.  It doesn’t look that difficult.  And it’s MY Pedal, I’ll Hack it if I want to!  I like a challenge!  Easy is for pussies.  Some of these “Forum” cats are all the same.  Ask for an “Answer”, get everyone’s longdick opinion trying to flex their prowess and knowledge.  Thanks for everyone’s input, I’ll Do It Myself without a bunch of extraneous comments of how ridiculous it is.  I’m not working on some Integrated quantum circuit, It’s a $90 pedal at best!  I’m not fixing it because I’m poor!  Sorry, you had to hear this on a reply to you Jimilee, you seem like a cool cat.  Everyone else, keep up the great work in your mom’s basement.  This will give y’all something to talk about at the supper table.  FO


----------



## music6000 (Feb 17, 2022)

Tleslie474 said:


> Thank you Jimilee, your reply was dead on!  If I wanted it done the OEM way, I wouldn’t waste my time and I’d send it to Dunlop.  It doesn’t look that difficult.  And it’s MY Pedal, I’ll Hack it if I want to!  I like a challenge!  Easy is for pussies.  Some of these “Forum” cats are all the same.  Ask for an “Answer”, get everyone’s longdick opinion trying to flex their prowess and knowledge.  Thanks for everyone’s input, I’ll Do It Myself without a bunch of extraneous comments of how ridiculous it is.  I’m not working on some Integrated quantum circuit, It’s a $90 pedal at best!  I’m not fixing it because I’m poor!  Sorry, you had to hear this on a reply to you Jimilee, you seem like a cool cat.  Everyone else, keep up the great work in your mom’s basement.  This will give y’all something to talk about at the supper table.  FO


It can be done but it will look like Crap in that OEM case as the Footswitch Hole & LED will be non usable.
You stated can you use a 3pdt Footswitch so you can use the attached LED, now you are talking about True Bypassing also.
You stated that you are dummy & not an electrician so you were given a simple answer to get you a simple fix!
Don't come on a Forum and ask for Help if you don't like an honest answer to your simple fix you ask for !!!!!!!


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 17, 2022)

Tleslie474 said:


> Thank you Jimilee, your reply was dead on!  If I wanted it done the OEM way, I wouldn’t waste my time and I’d send it to Dunlop.  It doesn’t look that difficult.  And it’s MY Pedal, I’ll Hack it if I want to!  I like a challenge!  Easy is for pussies.  Some of these “Forum” cats are all the same.  Ask for an “Answer”, get everyone’s longdick opinion trying to flex their prowess and knowledge.  Thanks for everyone’s input, I’ll Do It Myself without a bunch of extraneous comments of how ridiculous it is.  I’m not working on some Integrated quantum circuit, It’s a $90 pedal at best!  I’m not fixing it because I’m poor!  Sorry, you had to hear this on a reply to you Jimilee, you seem like a cool cat.  Everyone else, keep up the great work in your mom’s basement.  This will give y’all something to talk about at the supper table.  FO



Good luck with the extra holes in the enclosure. Nothing says DIY like shitty aesthetics!


----------



## jimilee (Feb 18, 2022)

Tleslie474 said:


> Thank you Jimilee, your reply was dead on!  If I wanted it done the OEM way, I wouldn’t waste my time and I’d send it to Dunlop.  It doesn’t look that difficult.  And it’s MY Pedal, I’ll Hack it if I want to!  I like a challenge!  Easy is for pussies.  Some of these “Forum” cats are all the same.  Ask for an “Answer”, get everyone’s longdick opinion trying to flex their prowess and knowledge.  Thanks for everyone’s input, I’ll Do It Myself without a bunch of extraneous comments of how ridiculous it is.  I’m not working on some Integrated quantum circuit, It’s a $90 pedal at best!  I’m not fixing it because I’m poor!  Sorry, you had to hear this on a reply to you Jimilee, you seem like a cool cat.  Everyone else, keep up the great work in your mom’s basement.  This will give y’all something to talk about at the supper table.  FO


Most welcome! Sometimes, I like to just answer the question without all the commentary.


----------

